# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Polished Aluminum - Where Do I Find It?



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to make my own hoods, but don't know where to find Polished Aluminum for reflectors.
Anyone know where I could find a source for this?

Len


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to make my own hoods, but don't know where to find Polished Aluminum for reflectors.
Anyone know where I could find a source for this?

Len


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

AH supply has the reflector seperate if you're interested.

Otherwise just look for a supplier of MIRO 4 polished aliuminum. I've seen sources but don't have one handy at the moment.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I like to know that myself. Have you considered using 2mm Mylar reflector?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I recently ordered two such reflectors form AH Supply so I can attest to their quality. Very shiny and very easy to drill. Friends from forum told me to drill them atop a piece of wood. It worked out very nicely! Now my hood looked so much brighter. Easy installation and fairly decent price. You should go for it!

Paul


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks.
I was thinking about going the Mylar route, but was unaware that AH would sell reflectors separately. Now that I think of it, Hello Lights probably does as well, but I don't like their reflectors as much as AH's.
Just out of curiosity, anyone have an idea of how much efficiency I'd lose by using Mylar?

Len


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

djlen,
IMO reflector is more important to direct the light. Here's some reflecting capability of some materials those I gathered from the net before :

white paint : 80-86%
white paint over steel or alum : 90%
Aluminium (depending on the grade) : 86-95%
The real aluminium reflector with specialize coating : 97% (this is the one that come with very good lighting fixtures).

Regular Mylar : 90-95%
Space Age Mylar (harder to locate) : 97%

Many told me to use either white paint (unless have light spread issue), Mylar (Easy to cut and bend to fit the fixture) or high quality aluminium reflector. Anything in between like al. foil, polished aluminium are just not worth the effort


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.
My choices are painting the inside of the box with white paint, applying mylar on the inside of the box, or using an AH or Hello-Lights reflector(by far the most expensive options).
I guess I'm wondering is it worth the extra money (for more efficiency) to get something like this from Hello or AH:
http://store2.yimg.com/I/lamps-now_1798_10018309
This unit starts at, I think, about $30.

Len


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

That's why there are many arguments in the web regarding this issue. Many feel that it's really not worth it to spend too much just to get additional 5-10% efficiency. But some people are just hardcore reflector users and can't live without it. I personally don't really care about it as long at least white. 

If you're gonna use Mylar, I heard it's best to get the 2mm thick one. I'm thinking about buying that also.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

The link you gave was for MH light. Are you gonna use Metal Halide. If so, you really need a good reflector. MH need reflector to direct the light or else it will only cover very small area.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

No, I have no interest in MH lighting....too hot and inefficient, IMO.
The tanks in question are small....a 10gal. and a 5gal. I'm going to use 24watt/screw-in CF (6500K) bulbs over them and am looking for the best way to maximize the light into the tanks.
I'm building the boxes myself.
If I'm only going to lose 5 - 10% efficiency, I'll just paint them white on the inside. Much less expensive. What do you think?

Len


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

One of my favorite planted tank is my 10gl. I changed lighting set up a few times. As long as you have at least 3-4" space between water surface and the bulb, you will have a good light spread but lose quite a bit of intensity. If you're gonna use screw in, use multiple bulbs. It's totally different with large tank. Try placing a fixture right on top of the glass top and take a picture. Then, raise it 3" and take another picture. The difference is very obvious for this small tank.

Don't be scared to use a lot of wattage on small tanks (10 and 5gl). I couldn't even grow Rotalla Walichi before with 3wpg + CO2. Currently, I'm using 2x36watts PC on it (7.2wpg). Before, I overdrived 4x 2 NO fixtures in series (2x15watts) and was brighter than my current set up. Some people in planted tank forum even have 10wpg on their 10gl.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I'm really happy with the way this has turned out.
I just got off the phone with Kim at AH Supply and he's sending me a 34" reflector from the 'scratch & dent' area with just a small bend on one corner for like $10.
Off of this, I'll cut the two reflectors I'll need for my 5 and 10gals. He says the reflector is perfect other than the little bend so I should be very pleased with it.
He's also sending some spacers and screws.
Can't believe this. Mylar would have cost me more than this,and I'm getting some of the best reflectors available.
All I need to do is rig up a clip to mount the socket into the box and I'm good to go.
He said I shouldn't lose much with the screw-in
mini swirl bulbs.
Thanks for the feedback ninob. Any ideas on bulb clips?

Len


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

At my lfs, they sell those bulb sockets with the mounting tools. If you don't have an idea, you could go to Homedepot and ask for their help. They will tell you what to get. You don't want to use bulb clip to attach the socket to the hood or reflector. It's better to attach the socket. Most bulb clips are not reliable and can snap any time (the hard plastic one is even worse).


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks again for the response. Kim mentioned exactly the same thing. There are a few options I'm working on for mounting the sockets
when I asked him about using bulb clips for that purpose.
I'd like to be able to mount them to/through the reflector and into the top of the hood housing. I'll ask at Lowe's or H.D. if I can't come up with something.
Thanks again....

Len


----------

